

In this video, designer has a great beard and rest is crap - carbonr
http://www.kiind.me/
Watch the video of the Kiind and new reward platform that claims &quot;Only pay for rewards people want. &quot;
======
nodata
Interesting twist. Gift cards not being used tends to be a benefit for the
shop, not the person buying the card.

